# Replacing Pontiac G6 Monsoon Speaker



## doughboy52 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey all. First time poster here. Found the site while googling about replacing a speaker and was impressed by everything here.

I've got a 2006 Pontiac G6 GT coupe with the Monsoon sound system. One of my door speakers is partially blown, as it makes a muffled noise at higher volumes at certain tones in the music. I really don't know anything about car audio, but I'm ready to learn so I don't have to pay someone to replace it.

The extent of what I know is that the Monsoon system in my car has 2 ohm speakers. What I'm wondering is what would be my best course of action to replace this speaker seeing that basically everything in the store is 4 ohm. I'm not sure what difference it would make. I found a pair of Monsoon speakers from a 2006 G6 GTP on eBay that I could get for $46 shipped. I don't need anything premium - just a comparable replacement for what it already in the car. And I don't want to replace any wiring or anything; just a swap out.

Also, any guidance on how to go about doing the actual replacement (tools, process, any general tips) would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Look into a lower line set of infinity or jbl speakers, pretty sure they're all 2 ohm


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Most doors come apart with a phillips screw driver and maybe a 7 or 10mm socket depending. A few need some other tools, most of that can be found online if you can't figure it out as there can be hidden fasteners. Factory will drop in, you may have to make a ring for a different speaker some you don't. Look your car up on crutchfield and see what it says for speakers. Some you can get adapters for.


----------



## kyleorsini (Nov 28, 2009)

op im a member of a g6 forum and here is the process of taking off the doors
How-To Remove Front Door Panels

and after thats done, there is a screw nut on the top of the speaker adapter iirc it is a 7mm socket or 10mm


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

matt1212 said:


> Look into a lower line set of infinity or jbl speakers, pretty sure they're all 2 ohm


You sure about that?










Edit: The driver above claimed to be 2 ohms yet compatible with 4 ohm systems.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i had an set of 6022i they worked good


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

just tested mine mine rated at 4 ohms G6 also have tweeters too and they are wired in parallel


----------



## ronierogers (May 20, 2011)

kyleorsini said:


> op im a member of a g6 forum and here is the process of taking off the doors
> How-To Remove Front Door Panels
> 
> and after thats done, there is a screw nut on the top of the speaker adapter iirc it is a 7mm socket or 10mm


i think this is what i need. thanks man its too time consuming to find this info on the internet especially if you are not that internet savvy. what about for speakers? i prefer having JBL where can i get the most discounted/lowest price for that? do you have any sites on mind? please help. anyway sorry for bringing this thread alive again.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Using 4 ohm replacements would be fine. Just don't get something with low sensitivity.


----------

